# looking for a handler in Alaska any suggestions



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

PM me and I'll help you if I can. Who was handling for you up here before? Are you in the Memorial Day shows or the June Specialty? You could also contact our local GR club. A lot of owner handlers here.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

I just wanted to give you a heads up that the weather has drastically improved. This weekend in Fairbanks should be in the mid-70's during the day and 40's at night. So that is pretty hot for us. It should be very nice. Bring your bug spray, the Mosquitos should be out in force! It probably won't be that warm for the June specialty in Anchorage. Looks like the flights being canceled for the volcanoe are only the ones going to the western part of Alaska.


----------

